# [nvidia glx] probleme avec une librairie TLS ?

## ultrabug

Bonjour,

Apres emerge nvidia-glx et opengl-update nvidia, le Load "glx" dans le xorg.conf, j'ai ce message d'erreur au glxinfo |grep -i direct

J'ai beau chercher sur le net, je trouve pas cette erreur !?

lspci :

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1)
```

lsmod :

```
nvidia               3462204  8

sis_agp                 6148  1

agpgart                27688  2 nvidia,sis_agp

```

Erreur :

```
glxinfo: error while loading shared libaries: libnividia-tls.so.l:cannot handle TLS data
```

Une idée svp ? merci !

----------

## Enlight

Tu viendrais pas de passer en nptl toi?

----------

## ultrabug

Euh nan je sais même pas ce que c'est  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

fais voir grep nptl /etc/make.conf

----------

## ultrabug

Ca renvoi rien  :Sad: 

----------

## yoyo

Peux-tu montrer la section "Device" de ton "xorg.conf" ?

----------

## ultrabug

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "androCard"

    Driver      "nvidia"

        # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

----------

## yoyo

Essaie en ajoutant Option     "NvAGP" "3" sous Driver  "nvidia" et en redémarrant X.

----------

## ultrabug

Toujours pareil :'(

----------

## razer

essaye de réemerger :

```
emerge -av nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

et dans le doute

```
opengl-update
```

et tant qu'à faire donne nous les flags précisés par la commande emerge

----------

## ultrabug

Idem, et c bizzard ya pas de use flag avec le -pv !?

----------

## yoyo

Bon, d'après etcat, "libnividia-tls.so.1" (tu as mal recopié, c'est bien un "un" à la fin ??) fait partie du paquet nvidia-glx.

Peux-tu poster les résulats de "emerge -vp nvidia-glx opengl-update glibc" ??

Et quel est ton chipset agp (un sis appremment mais quel modèle) ?

----------

## ultrabug

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, d'après etcat, "libnividia-tls.so.1" (tu as mal recopié, c'est bien un "un" à la fin ??) fait partie du paquet nvidia-glx.
> 
> Peux-tu poster les résulats de "emerge -vp nvidia-glx opengl-update glibc" ??
> 
> Et quel est ton chipset agp (un sis appremment mais quel modèle) ?

 

Alors pour le emerge :

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls -nomalloccheck -nptl -nptlonly -pic -userlocales 0 kB
```

Mon Chipset AGP : SiS 735 chipset (issu de dmesg)

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Mouais, bizarre bizarre ...

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> "libnividia-tls.so.1" (tu as mal recopié, c'est bien un "un" à la fin ??) 

 

Ensuite peux-tu poster le résultat de "emerge info|grep CHOST" ??

Et aussi de "uname -r" et "ls -l /usr/src/linux" stp.

Regarde aussi ces rapports de bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91137 et https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64927.

----------

## ultrabug

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mouais, bizarre bizarre ...
> 
>  *yoyo wrote:*   "libnividia-tls.so.1" (tu as mal recopié, c'est bien un "un" à la fin ??)  
> 
> Ensuite peux-tu poster le résultat de "emerge info|grep CHOST" ??
> ...

 

Oui c'est bien un 1 à la fin

```
# emerge info |grep CHOST

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

```
# uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r9
```

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Jun  6 19:35 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9
```

----------

## yoyo

Je seche ...

Que donne un "grep -A10 -B10 -i pentium /usr/src/linux/.config" ?

Essaie un opengl-update xorg-x11 et retente le glxinfo ...

----------

## ultrabug

```
 # grep -A10 -B10 -i pentium /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

CONFIG_M486=y

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set
```

et avec xorg-x11 en opengl-update 

```
direct rendering: no

OpenGL: renderer string: Mesa GLX indirect
```

Merci de ton aide yoyo...

Tu sais pas comment on vite la lib TLS ou on installe nptl par hasard ?

----------

## yoyo

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  # grep -A10 -B10 -i pentium /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 Pourquoi tu as spécifié 486 comme proco dans ton noyau alors que tu as un K7 (d'après ton chipset) ???

Sur bugzilla j'ai vu un post où il était indiqué que les 386 ne supportaient pas les TLS (ni ntpl). En plus ton CHOST est indiqué comme i686; du coup, je ne sais pas trop comment tout ça est interprété (CHOST i686 sur noyau 486  :Confused:  ). Quels sont tes CFLAGS (emerge info|grep CFLAGS) ??

 :Arrow:  Essaie en ajustant ce paramètre dans la config de ton noyau.

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Tu sais pas comment on vite la lib TLS ou on installe nptl par hasard ?

 Il doit y avoir des howto sur les forums Gentoo mais en gros, tu ajoute le USEflag "nptl" et tu recompiles/re-emerge ta glibc plus deux trois autres paquets.

Mais attention, ça risque d'être encore pire si tu laisses ton noyau en l'état (i486).

----------

## ultrabug

J'ai utilisé genkernel !! C'est lui qui m'a laissé ca comme ca ... je force en Athlon-XP ?

PS: sur ma machine perso j'ai la meme chose et tout marche très bien  :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> J'ai utilisé genkernel !! C'est lui qui m'a laissé ca comme ca ... je force en Athlon-XP ?

 Ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

/me n'aime pas trop genkernel

Mais le problème de tls est peut-être lié à celui de libstdc++.la ...

----------

## ultrabug

Ok merci c'est partit  :Smile:  compiling...

----------

## ultrabug

Euh maintenant il veut plus loader mon module ! 

```
# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

Je réinstalle nvidia-glx pour voir...

----------

## yoyo

non, c'est nvidia-kernel qu'il faut réinstaller (mais réinstalle aussi nvidia-glx et opengl-update tant qu'on y est).

----------

## ultrabug

EDIT: ok c partit...

Voila tu me fais souffrir encore plus yoyo !!!!!

----------

## ultrabug

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx opengl-update
```

Tout OK

Mais au boot il me dit qu'il arrive pas a loader agppart  toujours  :Sad:  c'est pas normal ce coup la !

EDIT: bizzard il aparait dans lsmod après !?

```
nvidia               3465660  0

sis_agp                 6276  1

agpgart                28456  2 nvidia,sis_agp
```

----------

## yoyo

Pour ta compile de noyau, tu as bien fait "make && make modules_install" ??

EDIT : tu utilises coldplug ??

EDIT bis : Et l'opengl fonctionne ??

----------

## blasserre

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  "grep -A10 -B10 -i pentium /usr/src/linux/.config" 

 

cool je viens de découvrir deux nouvelles options bien utiles de grep

mais dans ce cas précis, il eut été de bon aloi de taper :

grep -C10 blablabla

d'où le théorème RTFM : -A + -B = -C

c'était un petit intermède de culture débianiste

----------

## yoyo

Ouha et l'autre !!!! Oui bon j'ai eu la flemme de vérifier dans le man ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    "grep -A10 -B10 -i pentium /usr/src/linux/.config"  
> 
> cool je viens de découvrir deux nouvelles options bien utiles de grep
> 
> mais dans ce cas précis, il eut été de bon aloi de taper :
> ...

 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ouha et l'autre !!!! Oui bon j'ai eu la flemme de vérifier dans le man ...

 

J'vous dérange pas ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@yoyo : 

Pour ta compile de noyau, tu as bien fait "make && make modules_install" ??

-> oui genkernel l'a fait

EDIT : tu utilises coldplug ??

-> oui, status : started

EDIT bis : Et l'opengl fonctionne ??

-> oui opengl-update nvidia marche

 :Mad:   :Sad: 

EDIT: 

```
# dmesg |grep agp -i

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
```

----------

## boozo

'alute

quel est le path de ta libnvidia-tls.so.1 stp ?

----------

